# How many birds is too many birds?



## ams3385 (Jun 21, 2011)

I currently have two cockatiels, one I adopted as a baby about two months ago who has grown very attached to me, and one that is ten years old I took in as a rescue bird a month ago and she had improved tenfold. My boyfriend just reserved himself a parrotlett, of course it will be housed separately but he wants to get me a parrotlett as well to go with his. I just worry about my tiels being jealous... Can birds be jealous? of course I will spend equal time with all my birdie babies, but I don't want the birds I already have to feel neglected... Is 4 birds too many? I have a large divider cage, I could keep up to three pairs with spacey accommodations... Any advise would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have 4 birds. attention wise, if they are all tame, and you have no other pets, you will do fine  i have 4 birds, only 2 tame. the other two are happy to be untame but love being talked to. which is fine as we have others to divide attention time with. my tiels are friendly and tame and love my company, where as my lovies prefer being talked to, not held as they dont like hands.

4 birds, thats pretty easy attention wise  just got to find a balance with everyone


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on how many birds you actually want to have, and how much time you have to spend interacting with them and taking care of their physical needs. If you're not sure you want a parrotlet, maybe it would be better for your boyfriend to have two parrotlets and you to have two tiels.

Be careful about mixing species. Parrotlets are known for their fearless aggressive personalities, and in a fight between a parrotlet and a cockatiel I would bet on the parrotlet.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It really would depend upon how many you have room for, the time you can give them, and your budget. I have 15 cockatiels and 8 babies that I am hand feeding. I also have 7 budges, numerous doves, a button quail, and 2 African grays. Only a handful out of all of them are tame. The rest are happy being aviary birds. It does get expensive buying at least 7 different kinds of bird food. Some weeks I leave the feed store with $120 worth of seeds and pellets. Not to mention millet, toys, fresh foods, bird bread, cuttle bones, nest boxes of various sizes, disinfectants, paper towels, poop off, scrubbers, bleach, pine bedding, etc. and so on, ad nauseum. Too many birds is where you no longer enjoy your birds or have time and money to take care of them properly.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

Mentha, I wish I had that life. I would love to have so many birds! Lol i think 4 birds is fine as long as you can pay rthem equal attention.


----------

